# أريد بعض الصور لمياه ملوثة



## بشير الطاهر (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم . الرجاء أن تساعدوني باعطائي بعض الصور لبعض المياه الملوثة لكي أستعين بها في محاضرة عمن معالجة المياه وجزاكم الله كل ا لخير.


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (2 يوليو 2006)

يوجد هنا بعض المعلومات التي ارجو من الله ان تكون مفيدة للبعض


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (2 يوليو 2006)

الطلب لمواصفات مياه الري الناتجة من معالجة المياه الصناعية


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
يا أخي ممكن تبحث في النت و اكيد بتلاقي و ازا فرضنا انك ما لاقيت ممكن تزور اي موقع للما الملوث في بلدك و تصوره
وشكرا


----------



## amralbastawissy (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

هذه الصورة واذا تريد المزيد


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)




----------

